

Why I'm leaving Facebook for good this time - bwsewell
http://bwsewell.github.com/2012/07/31/why_im_leaving_facebook_for_good_this_time.html

======
unreal37
Facebook is not for everyone. Quit it if you don't like it. You've quit 6
times already? Why do you keep coming back if it's so awful?

But at least admit that all of the things on your list are not really real
excuses. So many birthday wishes is such a problem? Hide your birthday. People
tagging you as animals? What kind of friends are those - unfriend them. Or
turn off the ability for people to tag you. Twitter is so much better, with no
privacy and getting spammed every time you mention the word iPhone?

